

A brief history of databases - bsg75
http://vvvnt.com/media/history-of-databases

======
bsg75
"One question begged of Big Data has been – is anybody actually handling data
big enough to merit a change to NoSQL architectures?"

------
angersock
Prediction:

There's going to be a fuck-off huge market for helping later-stage startups
bring order to their NoSQL databases and move that data into a more useful
format.

~~~
lukaseder
Sounds like a business plan to me. Migration software to move data from
MongoDB back to Oracle (or PostgreSQL, or SQL Server, or whatever)

